# A 36 years youngwoman and going for it



## WonderGirl

Hi,

I've decided to join the CF as as INT OP or NAVCOM. I'm a 36 year old woman and everyone in my life thinks I'm crazy but I feel this is the right choice for me in my life right now.   I was born on the westcoast and all my friends and family live here so I will be horrified if I am not posted here  LOL I love the ocean so NAVY seems like the perfect fit.  I just hope its the west coast that I am posted to! 

 I've never been married, no kids and I want to help and do something that matters with my life.   I am so bored of making/spending money and all the greed that I see around me in the corporate world.  There has to be more to life than this.  I've had some pretty cool jobs but find myself bored silly after a year or two.   I need something more.


 I will be mailing my full application this week but started cardio training in Dec.  I still can't do even one chin up and can only do 2 half assed male pushups but I can run 6km! lol    Lots of work to go on my upper body strength.  I hit the gym and the pool 4 times  a week and hope to be able to pull myself up to one chinup before feb! LOL grrrr I'm so jealous of the male upper body strength, you guys are born with those muscles! I have to MAKE them LOL  

I'm worried abou the lack of sleep in basic training.  I need 8 hours a night to function.  If anything is going to kill me its the lack of sleep. is it that bad? can we catch up on weekends?  do we have weekends off in basic? 6 hours of sleep every night?  or just sometimes?


chinsup: 0
pushups: 1
can run 2 km without stopping   

I loved reading all the other stories here, thanks for sharing and reading! I will update as I move along the entire process


----------



## nicolka

Ugh I'm the same with the lack of sleep so I hope someone can answer this....


----------



## KingofKeys

You should do situps along with the pushups. 
If you decide to continue on with your chinups, I have a few tips for you.
Do negatives:



> In order to do negatives, you have to start off at the point when you're already pulled up. There are 2 simple ways to do this. First is by jumping. Grab the pull up bar like you normally would, but then instead of trying to pull yourself up, jump up so that your chin is above the bar the same way it would be if you did the actual pulling yourself. The other (and even easier) way of doing it is to just stand on something that is high enough for you to already be in that already-pulled-up position. Depending on your height, standing up a dumbbell may do the trick.
> 
> Now that you're in the position to do the negative part of the pull up, you're goal is to lower yourself down as slow and controlled as you possibly can. Focus on the muscles being used, and try to keep your body as stable as possible. Once you have lowered yourself back to the starting position, repeat this all over again. Don't let go of the bar and take a break. Do the negative, then go right back into that already-pulled-up position... and then do another negative. Do a few sets of as many as you can.



Also, if you read the other threads on basic training, you will see that you will not be getting 8 hours of sleep everyday. If you keep reading, you will also find that you will start getting weekends off after a few weeks of BMQ; however, this is a _privilege_, not a _right_. That is, it can be taken away from you at anytime. Keep reading!


----------



## PMedMoe

Being able to perform under stress is an important aspect of being in the CF.

With all your duties, while on BMQ, not to mention station jobs, etc, it is highly unlikely you will be getting a full 8 hours sleep per night.  Even less when on the field portions.

BMQ is supposed to stress you, to see how you perform.


----------



## Sigger

Congrats! It is a big step, but a great one.

I have to say, one female on my basic trg was in the same lack of sleep and not functioning boat, but she said she just got used to it. And she did quite well. So, I think you need not worry about that.

Good luck with getting into Int Op!


----------



## Redeye

Don't stress about the 8 hours thing.  You'll adjust to the schedule quite rapidly.


----------



## WonderGirl

Thank you everyone!  I can't wait to HOPEFULLY get in.

Kingofkeys:  I am used to doing 100 situps with five pound weights in each hand (the advanced cindy crawford workout! lol)  so I am not worried about situps, I would ace the situp and running portion if tested today LOL I just posted my trouble areas so I can chart/see my progress over the coming year. Thank you for the tip on negatives!  I used a box to hold my chin on the bar and then started slowly lowering my full weight down.  I will keep that up.

I also found some great advice in the woman in the gym thread.  Start doing pushups on a kitchen counter, then when you can do 40, pushups on a chair, then down to the floor.  I can do 10 pushups on the counter before my arms give out! Better than 1 on the floor though I can do 15 knee on the floor plank pushups 

I have worked as a   Day trader and used to getting up at 4am(new york time living on the west coast) and working under mega stress.  I am the type of person who works better under pressure.  I get really calm and zero in like a shark.  Now I just need to learn to do it on not enough sleep, I am looking forward to the challenge.  (=  :-\


Off the gym to hit the weights!  I really appreciate all this! I don't know anyone in the military and have no one in my life in the military so thanks for holding my hand thru this! It kind of feels like the twilight zone! >


----------



## ringknocker82

WonderGirl, if you have an iPhone, iPad or iPod touch, I really recommend the app Hundred Pushups. Great app and really helps. Good luck!


----------



## zander1976

Hey, 

Thats interesting. I am in the same boat. I am almost 35 and joining cf as well for basically the same reason. I want to do more with my life the simply make money. I have a gental workout plan that you might be interested in. Pullups are especially hard to come up with build up excersises but it can be done. If you want some help with it email me at benwoodhead at hotmail dot com. 

Ben


----------



## Mudshuvel

Hey there, inspiring post!

I'm a 26 yr old male, decently fit, can do 30 push ups, more than that in situps and maybe 3 chin ups. Keep your _chin up_, you'll be fine.


----------



## jwtg

I feel like a cheater for being 22 years old!  I can do 40+ push ups (arms in tight, bends to 90 degrees...just like expres test requires), more than that in situps, and 10+ chinups!
...But I run like a fat kid.  My legs start to die around 3 km, so I've definitely got to work on the cardio.

Anyhow, about the sleep thing- a lot of our sleep requirement is conditioning.  We get used to sleeping 8 hours a night and we feel tired when we get less than that because we're accustomed to it.  After a couple of weeks, 5-6 hours will be sufficient for you to function (barring a medical condition...) if you eat right and stay hydrated.  Sleep is only a slice of the pie of a healthy lifestyle...exercise (which PT will do for you!), diet, hydration and practice will make you better at it.


----------



## Pusser

I wouldn't worry too much about chin-ups.  As far as I know, the only folks who need to do them are those that jump out of functional aircraft.  The rest of us don't need to able to do them.  Good thing too because I've never been able to do them.  I had difficulty with the old flexed arm hang in school. :-\  Push-ups and sit-ups are more important as you will be tested for those.  I'd also work on the cardio as 2km without stopping sounds a lot further than it actually is.  The standard fitness test (Expres Test) is a "beep" test where you run back and forth 20m at a streadily increasing pace (goes up 0.5km/h every minute).  You must survive a minimum time (depends on age and sex) in order to pass.

I wouldn't count on eight hours of sleep at any time on training or operations.  In a hard sea trade (which NAVCOMM is), the most you could ever expect at any one time is six hours and there are plenty of things that can and will interrupt that (including someone flashing a light in your eyes and saying, "sorry, wrong bunk.")


----------



## WonderGirl

I got the call and I am  writing the CFAT on April 12th!

2 weeks ago,I  finally did my first male push-up after 3 months of weight training and girl push-ups. yay!    In Jan I could barely pull down 50lbs and now I can pull down 100lbs 4 reps of 10.  I imagine when I can pull down 150lbs (my body weight), I will be able to do my first chin-up.


I changed my trade to Aerospace Control.  Can't wait!  (starts studying for the math portion of the CFAT(my weakness).

Ya, we called the beep test "doing lines" in high school.  That's how they got us into shape for volleyball and basketball. Ugh, doing timed lines is hard! lol


----------



## OneMissionataTime

To increase your stamina and leg strength you should try Spin Classes at your local gym. At the beginning of the year when I ran the EXpres test I could only hit 11.5 on the Shuttlerun. However, I ran the EXpres test for fun ( It is a good work out for your body  ) with the PSP and was able to get a solid 13.5. Stationary biking I find, really gets you anaerobic fast, especially if you crank that tension too an 85 degree climb. Remember to Hydrate! You will be drenched  ;D.


----------



## WonderGirl

I have been running, biking and swimming me arse off lol If there is one thing I am NOT worried about its my leg strength.  But thanks!  

Tomorrow is the big day!  I did really well on the practice cfat so I am only worried about getting up so early lol


----------



## ringknocker82

Good luck... With the waking up I mean, I'm sure you'll do great on the CFAT!


----------



## WonderGirl

Thanks!  So they told us that everyone scored really high today and only one guy was pulled aside because he didn't score high enough for this trade choice and had to pick a second.


Yay!  Guess that means I qualified for my AC OP!  whoo hoo

I'm so excited to finally be able to add to this thread after writing the cfat today!

Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver, BC (new westminster)
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:  AC OP (did really well, enough on the CFAT to qualify for my first choice)
Trade Choice 2: Nav Comm
Trade Choice 3:  Sonar Operator
Application Date: January 2011
First Contact: March 2011
Aptitude completed : April 12 2011
Medical Completed: First Half of medical completed April 12 2011, 2nd Half April 26, 2011
Interview completed: 
Medical Approved: 
Security check completed : 
Merit Listed:
Position Offered: Pending
Swearing In: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## fauntania

Hey, Wondergirl!  I wrote the test with you today in New Westminster.  =)  I was the other older (ahem!  39, to be precise) woman with the long braid.  Nice to see that you did so well on it, congratulations!  Nice to see someone I've met on here.

Wishing you the best,
Fauntania


----------



## WonderGirl

fauntania said:
			
		

> Hey, Wondergirl!  I wrote the test with you today in New Westminster.  =)  I was the other older (ahem!  39, to be precise) woman with the long braid.  Nice to see that you did so well on it, congratulations!  Nice to see someone I've met on here.
> 
> Wishing you the best,
> Fauntania



Hey, that great!  It was nice meeting you!  Sorry for the coughing fit! it started after I ran up that killer hill trying not to be late after I got lost on the train LOL. I thought she was gonna throw me out of the classroom thinking I was sick.


----------



## fauntania

Heh no worries.  I think your coughing was bothering the Corporal more than any of the rest of us!  I thought she was going to toss you out, too, and that would have totally sucked for you, glad you stuck it out.  Maybe we'll wind up holding each other up at BMQ, who knows? 

The medic made me do pushups in part II of my medical test, which I totally was not expecting!  I know, I didn't get as low as I should be able to, but I'm working on it.  No way am I going to go all the way to Quebec only to fail the PT test, no WAY!

Cheers,
Fauntania


----------



## PMedMoe

fauntania said:
			
		

> The medic made me do pushups in part II of my medical test, which I totally was not expecting!



Say what?   ???


----------



## brizzy

Wow! Good luck to yah! I'm always interested in stories like this. Some people think its too late! Congrats to you! A guy was 41 on my basic, turned out to be one of the strongest males there (physically and mentally) don't give up, with your decision to even apply your already half way to an amazing and rewarding life! I wish the best of luck to ya, and don't worry too much about phisical fitness the CF wil do whatever they can to help u reach those goals... You'll do fine!


----------



## WonderGirl

Thank you so much! I appreciate the support!

I can FINALLY  do a few real push-ups!  It took 3 months of woman's push-ups everyday and weight training but I can finally hold and lower and lift my full body weight! (woman have a different center of gravity and an extra 20 pounds strapped to our chests and an extra 60 pounds around our  hips, that's why push-up are so much harder for woman)

I did my eye exam yesterday (aircrew stuff)  and sent the forms in, perfect vision. Then today I got a call to come in a week earlier for the 2nd part of my health exam and to do the interview(the 19th now) .  wow, its moving along so fast!  whoo hoo.  The optometrist put this eye stuff in that makes your pupils huge.  Any lights hurt for hours and now I know what people feel like that need glasses.  I was blind and blurry for 5 hours after the exam and got the worst headache.  Bring your dark sunglasses to your eye exam!

I have to fast for 10 hours before I go for my blood work and heart exam at the civy doc tomorrow. 

I am worrying over what to do with my stuff and cats if I get into bmq this spring/summer. I hope i have time to either give a months notice and pack up my apartment or find a roommate for the 5 months I will be gone.  Sigh. I just moved into a new place a few weeks ago and will probably have to pack up  everything I haven't even unpacked yet  and put everything into storage.   LOL at least i get a chance to get rid of lots of the clutter and really pare down my belongings so I can be a nomad army girl.


----------



## MJP

WonderGirl said:
			
		

> Thank you so much! I appreciate the support!
> 
> I can FINALLY  do a few real push-ups!  It took 3 months of woman's push-ups everyday and weight training but I can finally hold and lower and lift my full body weight! (woman have a different center of gravity and an extra 20 pounds strapped to our chests and an extra 60 pounds around our  hips, that's why push-up are so much harder for woman)
> 
> .



Good job on the push ups keep working at it.

For some of the real reasons women have trouble with push-ups read this http://mandingueira.com/2008/01/28/myth-busters-women-and-upper-body-strength/ 
I could post geeky physiological research papers but this article sums up most if not all the reasons and refutes some of the common myths.  I go to an great gym that really fosters development and I get a chance to see women of all shapes and sizes do pull-ups, push-ups, rope climbs, and muscle-ups when they swear that they can't because they are women.  The look on their faces when they rock something for the first time is pretty damm cool.


----------



## WonderGirl

That's great, thanks MJP  I've stepped up my free weights and noticed a huge difference.  I am getting muscles!  Strong.  And the great thing is that muscles burns fat even when I'm relaxing.  *pulls bikini  out of storage* lol


----------



## Fanfreluche

best of luck to you.. im joining at 30
finally  going for it.. i tryed when iwas 20 but passed all the test except one.. and it was those 2 missing pushup  that killed my chance that year....after 10 years of thinking about it and realising  i really hate my job im gonna try again this year


----------



## forumdood007

I joined last year at 50. I was worried about going to BMQ and being fit enough, was not wanting to be "the old fart" lagging behind, lol. Loads of people thought I was nuts but I was determined to join, put in my best effort and make the best of it. I was always in decent shape and for a guy my age, had to achieve just slightly less that the young guys, as far as the Express Test goes. I needed to practice running bigtime prior to going and googled the "beep test" to practice with. Best decision. I doubled the required number of push ups and sit ups, not a difficult feat once I put my mind to it. You are tested week one, then again in week 8. I exempted both so skip a year to be tested again. I'm not bragging but merely saying that if I can do it, anybody can. I've since gone to Esquimalt, done my QL3 and NETP and am posted to a ship in Halifax, where I've lived for 20 years. It's been a really busy 16 months for this guy. So far, so good!!!


----------



## Renwick

Thank you for posting this... i am a 29 year old woman and i am going to be going to RMC this fall. I think that it's going to be challenging and exciting at the same time... i just keep telling myself that my life experience and maturity are going to benefit me and well out way whatever physical short comings i may have.  Congrats to you


----------



## Park

ringknocker82 said:
			
		

> WonderGirl, if you have an iPhone, iPad or iPod touch, I really recommend the app Hundred Pushups. Great app and really helps. Good luck!



I wholeheartedly agree.  They also make a sit-up app too, and for Android phones too.


----------



## vhaust

Knowing that mature people are joining makes me comfortable; gaining extra motivation.


----------



## SheRa011

36?  i am even older and just handed in my application.  had a career which i loved before.  now i want to do something different.  something in which i can do more.  and i'm doing my best to whip my not-so-young body into shape.  i've got the guts to tell my hubby and one sibling.  no one else knows.  i tell myself there's no point getting my parents and other siblings all upset and stressed, until i get my offer.  i keep it to a "need to know" basis also because i do not want to get discouraged or be discouraged to go all the way and do my best.  

good luck to you!


----------



## GreenIsGood

Check out the 56-year-old recruit doing the Warrior Challenge in this report: http://www.youtube.com/user/CanadianArmyNews#p/search/0/-nI9RBziGtk . Age is just a number.


----------



## TiredofSitting

I'm thinking about joining at 30 (I'll be 31 when I get through the application procedure). It's uplifting to hear stories about others who are over 30 joining. I'm nervous as all hell though. I started back to the gym last month and I have so much work to do! Sit-ups won't be a problem, push-ups I'll be able to handle as well, I can run for 5 km but its not a quick 5 k, takes me about 33 minutes! And forget chin-ups  But I'm working on it all. I'll also have to get my eyes fixed as well. They're awful, I joined in 1999 (VR'd in 2000, 9 months after completing BOTC1) and I just barely made it as a V4....I think the medic. was being nice to me...I'm hoping to have the surgery well before I apply to give me a better chance. 

Thanks for all the 'over 30" stories! Very helpful.


----------



## gszd55

I joined at 42, finished BMQ(L) this summer at 43, and was awarded Top Candidate, go figure.  

Hurray for the old folks!  40 is the new 20.


----------



## Diamondwillow

Encouraging thread, thanks for sharing! I'm going through the process as well - at 42.   CFAT done, now waiting on the medical and interview appointments to be set up.  I've always been active but my biggest challenge is, and will be jogging 5k+...  (practice, practice, practice!)


----------



## Nemo888

Watch your joints and back. You don't heal like a young pup anymore. Vitamins and such helps you keep up. www.lef.org are my favourites.
P.S. Don't forget the extra protein. A gram per day per pound if you are really working it hard.


----------



## NursyNurse

Nemo888 said:
			
		

> Watch your joints and back. You don't heal like a young pup anymore. Vitamins and such helps you keep up. www.lef.org are my favourites.
> P.S. Don't forget the extra protein. A gram per day per pound if you are really working it hard.



Excellent points. I am a 36 year-old woman who have been training for months for my upcoming BMOQ in October. I can now run well over 5 km, but my knees are not crazy about it at all.

So..I began taking supplements, and it seems to really work for me. With medical counseling, I began taking glucosamine + MSM + Omega (fish oil) on a daily basis. I also have a physiotherapy home program that aims to stretch and strengthen my knee joints. For the Appstore users, there is this great little app called Physiotherapy Advisor Exercices. It's not free, but for me, it was worth every penny. The best is to start progressively and to be consistent. 

So yes, supplements can be very helpful. If you are taking any other type of medication (over the counter or not), best is to make sure your supplements will not interract negatively with your medication. Your doctor/pharmacist will be able to help you. My 2 cents.

Happy training !


----------



## Diamondwillow

Nemo888 said:
			
		

> Watch your joints and back. You don't heal like a young pup anymore.


Yes,  thank you for the input!  I can safely admit I don't *bounce back*  like I used to! (hell, I don't BOUNCE like I used to... period!)   ;D  I've been horseback riding more aggressively in an attempt to strengthen my core as well as help build my cardio while trying to keep things low impact.   I've started jogging *pieces* during my daily walks - slow and steady... and I've been pleasantly surprised I haven't been gasping for breath!   In a few weeks, pushups have gone from struggling to get the 10th one - to being able to fire off 20 and not think twice about it and sit ups aren't too much of an issue for me.  I'll definitely look into the vitamins and proteins as I am trying to trim down as well, any extra weight isn't my friend when trying to keep my joints in order...


----------



## estoguy

Good luck to everyone else who has posted in the thread.

Myself, I'm 34 this past summer and started the plunge.  Right now I'm a supply teacher/security guard.  I've gotten really tired with the lack of movement in teaching jobs in Ontario, and I've always had an interest in the military.  I feel like I'm spinning my wheels, and I really want to be challenged.  I'm looking to do the DEO route, preferably infantry, for the aforementioned challenge.  

I was inspired to finally put the application in after talking to a young private during census enumeration.  He told me that there were many men and women in the 40s and up that were in the same basic class as him.  For awhile, I felt like I might be too old, but that conversation really lifted me and got the fire going again.

I've been working out and researching about the professions I have already on my application.  The working out has flagged a little because of my schedule, but I'll be back at it this week.

At this point, I am stalled as I probably put in the application a little late in the year, and there was a delay with some financial aspects I needed to clarify with the recruiters.  But I spoke to the captain today from my RC and he strongly encouraged me to start contacting them after the new year, and to really step up contact by March.

To those of you in the process, the road is long, but you got to have some faith and persevere.  I'm sure if we all stick it out, we will be rewarded for our patience and determination!

All the best!


----------



## fauntania

Hey Wondergirl,

I haven't seen any postings from you in quite some time!   Does this mean you got in?  I'm hopeful for you!

It took me a long time - I applied in the end of January 2011, and I will be swearing in January 19, 2012!  But I finally made it, and I'm stoked about it - can't wait to get this show on the road!

Best of luck to you all, keep training (I can't even articulate how much I hate push ups, can't even begin!  LOL) and keep on keepin' on.


----------



## jasonf6

WarriorMonk said:
			
		

> I joined at 42, finished BMQ(L) this summer at 43, and was awarded Top Candidate, go figure.
> 
> Hurray for the old folks!  40 is the new 20.


We had a guy who was 42 on my basic back in '95 and the guy was a push-up king.  He put everyone to shame.


----------



## George2

Hey Wondergirl! From reading your posts, I can tell you have an awesome character. Wish you good luck on your application!!  :nod:


----------



## 2 2PPCLI 1978

you will do ok just be strong and reach deep down in side and give your all


----------



## RangerRay

I'm 37 and am contemplating going back to the reserves after 15 years.  Part of me really wants it, and part of me thinks my decrepit body couldn't take it again  ;D .  As others have said, the body doesn't recover as quickly at 37 as it did at 19.  Reading these other posts from "mature" folk is helping, but I still wonder if my body could take the grind of QL 2 and QL 3.


----------



## jasonf6

RangerRay said:
			
		

> I'm 37 and am contemplating going back to the reserves after 15 years.  Part of me really wants it, and part of me thinks my decrepit body couldn't take it again  ;D .  As others have said, the body doesn't recover as quickly at 37 as it did at 19.  Reading these other posts from "mature" folk is helping, but I still wonder if my body could take the grind of QL 2 and QL 3.


I was released 3B back in 2005 after being on TCat for 3-yrs basically.  I am three references (good replies) away from my file being sent to Borden for approval/loading for RMS.  I'm 36 and I know Im not 100% (nobody is after surgery/injury) but I am positive I can take the grind of PRETC, SQ and QL3.  I just have to be careful and remember that Im not 18 and can't go jumping off tanks and HLs anymore.


----------



## DogFighting101

fauntania said:
			
		

> Hey Wondergirl,
> 
> I haven't seen any postings from you in quite some time!   Does this mean you got in?  I'm hopeful for you!
> 
> It took me a long time - I applied in the end of January 2011, and I will be swearing in January 19, 2012!  But I finally made it, and I'm stoked about it - can't wait to get this show on the road!
> 
> Best of luck to you all, keep training (I can't even articulate how much I hate push ups, can't even begin!  LOL) and keep on keepin' on.



Hey, Congrats on the process, I'm starting BMQ on the 9th of January, so we'll prob see you when i reach week 5 or 6 (assuming the BMQ starts a week or so after the sworn in ^_^).


----------



## SOES_vet

Just wanted to drop by and say hi. I am in the middle of BMOQ, and there are a number of candidates, here, that are between 35 to 45. And, I am impressed to say, some of them are running circles around the really young, arrogant, little poop's, in the troop! Keep working and don't give up, everyone! Only the recruiting centre and the course instructors have the power to hold you back. Keep working, follow your heart and desires, and I'm sure it will work out, or at the very least, you will have your fair shot. 

BMOQ has been an adventure, thus far, and it is really neat to see how we are all coming together as a team, regardless of age and life experiences. That said, the "not as young" candidates are a real asset because their experiences, and their maturity. In particular the maturity, because it really shines through, and inspires everyone.


----------



## estoguy

SOES_v said:
			
		

> Just wanted to drop by and say hi. I am in the middle of BMOQ, and there are a number of candidates, here, that are between 35 to 45. And, I am impressed to say, some of them are running circles around the really young, arrogant, little poop's, in the troop! Keep working and don't give up, everyone! Only the recruiting centre and the course instructors have the power to hold you back. Keep working, follow your heart and desires, and I'm sure it will work out, or at the very least, you will have your fair shot.
> 
> BMOQ has been an adventure, thus far, and it is really neat to see how we are all coming together as a team, regardless of age and life experiences. That said, the "not as young" candidates are a real asset because their experiences, and their maturity. In particular the maturity, because it really shines through, and inspires everyone.



Thank you for this post!  It has gotten my hopes up even higher and honestly, I'm looking forward to being someone that can be looked upon for guidance and inspiration, hence why I chose the DEO route.  Good luck in BMOQ... keep us posted on how its going!


----------

